# Aurora Pond



## xxpinballxx (Jul 18, 2010)

Hey guys and gals, I was just looking around google maps and saw Aurora pond and noticed its right next to my wifes work. 
Would there be any reason to drive her to work tomorrow and hit the pond to fish or is it a bust?! 
Just trying to get a bit more fishing in before I go back to work Monday.


----------



## mike003 (Sep 8, 2007)

Maps show it as Aurora Pond. Most know it as Aurora Lake. As far as I know it is private. People in Aurora Shores have priveleges. However, I'm not positive about this. Maybe someone else here knows if there is any private access.http://www.aurorashores.com/Scripts/default.asp?idCust=&check=1


----------



## Bantam3x (Sep 12, 2010)

Thats one big pond!


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

Private and posted. If you know someone who lives in Aurora shores or the development on the other side of the lake you can fish it. I know some who have tried shoreline areas near the road that connects Aurora shores with rte 43 - a few who have been caught by the authorities. My sister used to live on the lake, so I know it well. Never really did well from shore, but very good from a boat. Some very large bass and crappie in there. Big cats, a few pike and a few walleye.


----------



## live2fish2live (Aug 4, 2010)

Yea I have to agree with steel cranium, I remember back in 07' it wasnt a big deal to fish off that connecting road but towards the end of the season they posted no fishing signs in the water, Which is to bad because the night time channel bite awesome, me and a buddy caught about 20 of em between 2-5lbs in about 3 hours! I used to live back in reminderville and it was great to have that little spot till of course they changed the rules.


----------



## bluegillmaster101 (Nov 1, 2010)

Man i've caught 12 inch gills in there and a few decent bass around five pounds using topwaters. I was using small blue gill and i caught a pike that was 31 inches.


----------

